# [software]vmware-workstation... alucinante :)

## zorth

hola.

no es un post de consulta, ni howto ni nada semblante.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *  app-emulation/vmware-workstation
> 
>       Latest version available: 5.0.0.13124-r5
> ...

 

es un post entusiasta de alguien que va a pagar la licencia de vmware de 189$...   :Shocked:  ....  :Confused: ...   :Rolling Eyes: .... porque creo sinceramente, que tras haber chafardeado entre hoy y ayer unas 10 horas con este programa, realmente es que vale ese dinero.

tengo ahora, de momento... jeje, win xP instalado en una maquina virtual a 1024x768, con conexion a internet y un directorio compartido como unidad de red z:\ donde puedo compartir cualquier archivo entre gentoo&maquina virtual, maquina virtual&gentoo... no es fantastico ?   :Razz: 

teniendo vmware operativo con un xP mas del triple de rapido que el xP real que tengo instalado en una ntfs situada en /dev/hda2 y cedega para juegos puntuales..... quien necesita ahora tener una particion ntfs fisica para poder jugar con el mismo?   :Laughing: 

este finde, me instalo freebsd en vmware, me cargo y libero las gigas del xP que tengo en ntfs y las paso a ext3 y a vivir por fin, disfrutando de programas que hasta ahora, me las veia y deseaba con wine y aun con ello, muchisimos se quedaban en las puertas, pero eso se acabo.

si alguien necesitara ayuda con el programa, no tiene mas que preguntar y si en mi mano esta....

saludos.

----------

## German3D

vaya si que te ha dado fuerte xDD

Ya me explicaras eso de winXP 3 veces mas rapido :\ 

54|u2!

----------

## Fran

Antes de comprarlo deberías probar qemu. Igual te llega para lo que quieres, es libre y es gratis.

----------

## Stolz

Para mi lo alucinante es tener que pagar más de 250¤ para poder usar un SO propietario, con fallos de seguridad continuos, condenado por prácticas monopolistas y encima (esto es lo único subjetivo) que falla demasiado.

Por cierto, yo también estoy interesado en conocer el cálculo que te permite afirmar que WinXP bajo VMWare es 3 veces mas rápido que ejecutado directamente   :Shocked: 

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## alexlm78

Creo que lo mejor es esto, edito mi mensaje, de nuevo disculpandome por lo hecho.

NO ME GUSTA PAGAR POR SOFTWARE QUE NOS ATA A UN DETERMINADO PROVEEDOR, CUANDO PODEMOS DISPONES DE OTROS RECURSOS PARA ESO.

CON 200 ME COMPRO UN IPOD   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

Saluditos.

----------

## Stolz

alexlm78, sabes de sobra que estos temas no se pueden tratar aqui. Si quieres decir algo asi, por favor usa los privados. De nada sirve pedir perdon de antemano si sabes que lo que estás haciendo no está bien. No lo hagas y te ahorras el tener que disculparte o el que borren/cierren el post.

Con el tiempo que llevas en los foros y aun haces cosas como esta  :Wink: 

----------

## pacho2

Muy interesante, en cuanto pueda lo pruebo yo también. Lo único que me resulta un poco extraó es eso de que es 3 veces más rápido   :Shocked: 

En cuanto a lo de estar atados al win... lo que pasa es que todavía hay alguna cosa que no acaba de funcionar bien en linux. Ya sé que no es culpa de linux, pero puedes estar tranquilo porque no voy a pagar nada a M$  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## zorth

hola.

bueno, veo que eso que dije relativo a notar mi xP virtual bajo vmware hasta 3 veces mas rapido que el real que tengo instalado en mi disco duro ha llamado la atencion eh ?  :Razz: 

me comento mi amigo icarus, que tenia oido que windows bajo vmware se " arrastraba " y para mi sorpresa... resulta que con unos casi 100 procesos de fondo en gentoo, con mldokey corriendo sin parar desde el lunes, y varias pijadas mas, arranco mi xP virtual en un plis plas. veo que aparece la barrita azul de progreso en el arranque del xP virtual, hace una pasada completa y no empieza la segunda pasada cuando salta el escritorio jejejeje. mas rapido este que el fisico que tengo instalado en una particion.

pero fuera de coñas  :Smile:  ... no es que haya testeado o medido nada para decir a rajatabla que funciona mas del triple de rapido ni mucho menos. simplemente, me quedo anodado al ver la velocidad con la que instalo programillas, veo pelis, oigo musica, navego con opera para windows y todo eso, a todo trapo y recordemos que se trata de una simple ventana con un xP virtual de fondo   :Shocked: 

a mi maquina virtual xP, le tengo asignadas 512 mbs de ram por ahora, 4 gbs de espacio virtual maximo emulando ser un disco duro fisico, le he instalado directx9.0c y un par de juegos... operation flashpoint y quake3 arena.

op. flashpoint me duele reconocer que no funciona bajo vmware con winxP  :Sad: 

quake3 arena va de fabula si bien, los tirones que pega imagino que sera porque mi cpu real tiene muchos mas procesos que correr tanto en gentoo real como xP virtual. ya probare mas juegos con aceleracion grafica mas adelante.

tambien he de decir, que al ejecutar un dxdiag bajo el xP virtual, la aceleracion bajo directx 7 y 8 es brutal... el cubo gira tan rapido que ni se ve con mi gf6800 sin embargo, las pruebas para directx9 cascan todas asi que imagino, que no podre usar ningun juego que use las ultimas librerias directx  :Sad:  tambien lo mirare mas adelante.

para tener win con aceleracion grafica bajo vmware, hay que tenerla previamente en gentoo, luego, editar el archivo .vmx de nuestra maquina virtual que esta por defecto en /home/usuario/vmware/nombre.de.nuestra.maquina.virtual/nombre.de.nuestra.maquina.virtual.vmx

a ese archivo y estando sin ejecutar nuestra maquina virtual guindoze, se le añaden dos lineas:

```

mks.enable3d = TRUE

vmmouse.present = FALSE

```

una tercera opcional y con un maximo de 128 mbs para la hipotetica memoria ram de nuestra grafica

```

svga.vramSize = 134217728

```

y por ultimo, encendemos el windows virtual. hecho esto, en el menu de vmware, elegimos instalar las vmware-tools que esta en la pestaña VM tras lo cual, se instala directx, se reinicia y ya esta.

pues eso, que mi xP virtual va que se las pela xDDD

a ver si logro instalarme mas juegos y movidas raras y si a alguien le interesa, intercambiamos impresiones, exPeriencias, etc.

saludos.

----------

## German3D

A noche y con la ayuda de zorth estube probando y la verdad que es cuanto menos curioso  :Smile: 

A ver si puedo hacer funcionar aqui el wifi al menos xDDD

541u2  :Wink: 

----------

## Cyberstudio

Yo tengo una duda con el vmware. ahora mismo lo acabo de instalar. cuando intento correr 

```

/etc/init.d/vmware start 

```

me dice que vmware esta instalado de forma correcta, pero que no se puede iniciar el demonio porque no esta configurado. y me da una ruta a un script o algo asi para poder configurarlo.

Bien. copio la ruta, la pongo en la consola y le doy a enter. el script o lo que sea, me da un error diciendo que no me puede configurar el vmware porque el deomino no esta corriendo. entonces me pregunto..... yo estoy loco o es un circulo vicioso?   :Shocked: 

----------

## zorth

hola.

te pongo como lei por los foros, hice y veo que funciona perfectamente, los pasos:)

1.no bajes la version vmware 5.0xxxx porque te dara problemas por usar gcc superior a 2.x. baja la version masked 5.5. luego, añade a tu usuario al grupo vmware. hecho esto y como root:

```

chmod o+rx /opt/vmware/workstation/lib/bin/vmware-vmx

chown -R usuario:vmware /etc/vmware

/opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware-config.pl -skipstopstart

/etc/init.d/vmware start

```

-skipstopstart es por el tema de no poner en masked tu baselayout si no me equivoco  :Smile: 

y ahora SIEMPRE, como usuario no como root, ejecuta vmware.

si quieres durante los pasos de configuracion de vmware en vmware-config.pl tener conexion a internet, te aconsejo que uses NAT. te asignara una subred irreal, pero funcionara  :Smile: 

por ultimo, ejecutado ya vmware, configura tu maquina virtual.

saludos.

----------

## esteban_conde

El comando para configurar vmware es vmware-config.pl está en el path por tanto como root lo puedes correr desde cualquier sitio, los tropezones que puedes dar que yo me acuerde son:

1º) que no tengas el kernel compilado y con el enlace al directorio /usr/src/linux que se corresponda con el kernel que has arrancado.

2º)que el kernel esté compilado con una version gcc diferente a la actual.

3º)que mientras contestas a vmware-config.pl contestes contestes mal a cuestiones parecidas a  el compilador que tienes intalado es: /usr/bin/gcc [NO] y pulses intro sin darte cuenta.

Creo que eso es todo.

----------

## Cyberstudio

Gracias. ya esta corriendo bien!   :Razz: 

----------

## artic

Hombre no estoi muy al dia del precio de las licencias y demas ,pero supongo que ese windows xp del que hablas estara registrado y francamente por usarlo dentro de linux debes de pagar 2 licencias (la del vmware y la del xp) ,he probado el vmware en varias versiones ,desde la primera hace ya muchos años a las ultimas ,y por lo q nunca se ha caracterizado es por ir muy rapidos los SO emulados,y por tener la politica de rascar el bolsillo.

Fuera de polemica podriamos hablar de k3b - nero (linux) o de wine o ese otro programa q comentan -wmware aunque este caso no sea exactamente lo mismo,

y fuera de las necesidades que tenga uno para ejecutar aplicaciones windows nunca le he visto mucho sentido,si para probar distros o otros SO sin tener q andar tocando el sistema de ficheros y aprovechando el virtual,si realmente te hace falta uno pq no instalarlo realmente o usar wine si este es capaz de fucarlo?

Un salu2

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Fuera de polemica podriamos hablar de k3b - nero (linux) o de wine o ese otro programa q comentan -wmware aunque este caso no sea exactamente lo mismo, 

 

En materia de emuladores actualmente lo mejor que he probado ha sido qemu de momento es en el unico que he podido instalar solaris que es un rato exigente y con la aceleracion kqemu va casi tan rapido como vmware, este ultimo esta mas orientado a que le instalen windozes en linux y linux en windows ademas  no hay que andase con seriales ni leches usando qemu.

----------

## Haduart

Bueno, no se como serà qemu pero a mi lo que mas me gusta de vmware es la facilidad para hacer snapshots. Asi te puedes despreocupar de si te cargas el sistema jugueteando con el kernel, simplemente cargas el snapshot anterior y todo solucionado.

Solo una duda, alguien ha conseguida arrancar un windows xp que ya estuviese instalado en un disco duro raid? Es que en su moment lo busque y no encontre nada que funcionara.

----------

## t4d3o

Estoy intentando instalar vmware, pero me arroja el siguiente error.

```
# /opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware-config.pl -skipstopstart

Configuring fallback GTK+ 2.4 libraries.

Trying to find a suitable vmmon module for your running kernel.

None of the pre-built vmmon modules for VMware Workstation is suitable for your

running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmmon module for

your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes]

Using compiler "/usr/bin/gcc". Use environment variable CC to override.

What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running

kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]

The kernel defined by this directory of header files does not have the same

address space size as your running kernel.
```

Alguien sabe a que se debe?

----------

## German3D

 *Quote:*   

> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running 
> 
> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]

 

Y si pones solo /usr/src/linux ??? Sin "/include"?

----------

## t4d3o

Nada, busca un directorio llamado linux. Este directorio debe contener al menos el fichero version.h

```
The path "/usr/src/linux" is an existing directory, but it does not contain a

"linux" subdirectory as expected.
```

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> The kernel defined by this directory of header files does not have the same
> 
> address space size as your running kernel.

 

Creo que le está diciendo que /usr/src/linux no es el directorio donde se compilo el kernel con el que ha arrancado la maquina.

Ya lo dije en otro post tienen que coincidir el kernel el compilador y estar bien hecho el enlace /usr/src/linux a /usr/src/kernel-que-sea si no coincide todo ello le arrojará un error como ese, en casos así lo mejor es compilar el kernel arrancar con el reinstalar vmware y correr vmware-config.pl de esa forma estamos seguros de que el compilador el mismo para compilar los modulos que el que ha compilado el kernel.

----------

## t4d3o

Parentemente todo esta correcto.

```
# uname -r

2.6.15-mm4

root@infinity ~ # ls -l /usr/src/

total 6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root 16 ene 17 00:06 linux -> linux-2.6.15-mm4

drwxr-xr-x  20 root root 51 ene 15 21:32 linux-2.6.15-mm3

drwxr-xr-x  20 root root 51 ene 16 18:04 linux-2.6.15-mm4

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root  4 ene  9 17:03 r300

root@infinity ~ # 
```

Uso genkernel para compilar el kernel, pero ya hice hace tiempo funcionar vmware con un kernel compilado con genkernel, asi que no creo que sea eso.

----------

## esteban_conde

t4d3o ¿instalas con emerge o bajas el paquete de la page de vmware?.

El último que instalé lo bajé primero y no me dejó configurar asi que decidí instalar con portage y no tuve problemas estoy corriendo una gentoo64 te lo comento para que tengas mas datos, la verdad es que parece que tienes la configuración bien y no se que mas sugerirte.

----------

## t4d3o

Instalo con emerge claro.

Hace poco puse un post sobre ati-drivers y es que no me compila bien, creo que todo se debe a usar las mm-sources, no estoy seguro claro, pero todo apunta a ello.

En fin, gracias por todo.

----------

## alexlm78

Yo mejor

```
# emerge LIBERTAD FREEDOM LIBERTÉ
```

y listo.

Saluditos y un gran abrazo para todos.

----------

## pacho2

 *t4d3o wrote:*   

> Estoy intentando instalar vmware, pero me arroja el siguiente error.
> 
> ```
> # /opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware-config.pl -skipstopstart
> 
> ...

 

Eso es que has recompilado un kernel que no estas usando ahora. La solucion (un poco exagerada, pero que funciona seguro) es recompilarte el kernel con tu config, botar con el nuevo kernel, NO TOCAR NADA en el /usr/src/linux, y correr el vmware.

----------

## t4d3o

Nada ...

Te explico, lo probe con 2.6.15-mm3 no funciono ... asi que hace dos dias salio 2.6.15-mm4, mergi, compile, reinicie y me daba el mismo error. Ahora he borrado el directorio del kernel y lo he reemergido y recompilado, despues de reiniciar y no tocar absolotamente nada he lanzado el configurador y el error es el mismo.

----------

## jmp_

Yo uso VMWare desde hace mucho tiempo, sin problemas por cierto... hasta ahora, me peta de mala manera y se aborta la ejecución, la salida del dmesg es más bien para desarrolladores pero ya sabéis ¿a alguien más le  da SIGSEV (segmentation fault) y se le vomita un oops en el dmseg?

He visto en el foro internacional que hay gente con problemas tamibén así que me da que el error es generalizado no?

saludos.

----------

## pacho2

 *t4d3o wrote:*   

> Nada ...
> 
> Te explico, lo probe con 2.6.15-mm3 no funciono ... asi que hace dos dias salio 2.6.15-mm4, mergi, compile, reinicie y me daba el mismo error. Ahora he borrado el directorio del kernel y lo he reemergido y recompilado, despues de reiniciar y no tocar absolotamente nada he lanzado el configurador y el error es el mismo.

 

Yo lo que haría, después de borrar el directorio del kernel /usr/src/linux y reemergerlo es recompilar el kernel con las opciones que tengo (por ejemplo, yo le añadiría al nombre "mío" o algo así) y botar en él. No debes hacer make mrproper o make clean después de compilar el kernel, ya que algunos ficheros creados son de utilidad para vmware.

_____________

He instalado el Window$2000 en vmware y va fabulosamente (el microscopio funciona  :Very Happy: )

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## t4d3o

Gracias, pero es que ya me da por ...

Solo queria instalar el vmware para jugar al pes5 sin tener que irme a Windows, en la proxima version de cedega le van a dar soporte, asi que ya me espero que seguro que funciona mejor en cedega que en un windows emulado.

----------

## Soul Lost

 *t4d3o wrote:*   

> Estoy intentando instalar vmware, pero me arroja el siguiente error.
> 
> ```
> # /opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware-config.pl -skipstopstart
> 
> ...

 

Intenta agregando esto:  /lib/modules/versión-kernel/build/include/

Al momento de habilitar la Aceleración 3D me marca error al iniciar el  o.s emulado..

Será problemas de permisos¿?

Dice algo así como que mi tarjeta no tiene soporte...

Pero si lo tiene Direct3D   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Soul Lost

Pues corre age of empires II XD en vmware.. (mas que nada por el soporte de multijugadores y que necesita ie)

En dxdiag supuestamente tengo la versión 9.0c y en caracteristicas de Directx:

Aceleración DirectDraw: Habilitado

Aceleraciñon Direct3D: Habilitado

Aceleración de Texturas: No disponible

Por si a alguien le sirve de dato tengo una Intel 845G

----------

## zorth

hola.

los pasos para instalar la vmware-workstation 5.5 ya los comente. tambien sobre el tema de permisos y demas...

por lo que voy leyendo, algunos tienen problemas a la hora de compilarse el vmmon y los vmnet.. no? aseguraos, como ya han comentado, de tener las fuentes del mismo kernel que estais usando en vuestro /usr/src/ asi, como el link simbolico llamado linux

ln -s /usr/src/kernel-sources /usr/src/linux

ejecutar el script de configuracion y arrancar el init.d de wmware con un start. configuraos una maquina virtual e, instalar un sistema... 

por ahora, yo tengo suse 10.2 el cual no se deja compilar un kernel por mi   :Evil or Very Mad:  y windows xP que por cierto....

tengo instalado "nero", el unico que me permite tostarme una iso de mas de 2 gbs como las tipicas imagenes de los dvds de los juegos y respecto a la aceleracion... los pasos tambien creo que los comente:

1. el host, nuestro gentoo, ha de tener 3D habilitado.

2. se edita el archivo de configuracion si se trata de un " windows ", con las lineas que en este hilo puse... mirar atras.

3. una vez hecho esto, se arranca la maquina virtual y en la pestaña VM del Gui de vmware, se selecciona instalar vmtools.

4. se instala si es " windows ", directx9.0c si bien... directx9.x no esta soportado aun, rulandome las 3D en windows solo con juegos que usan directx7 y 8 como quake3, por eje.

un juego que no me funciona y me da rabia ni en cedega ni con vmware es operation flashpoint  :Sad: 

sobre otros linux emulados...

comentar que si no se tienen las vmtools las cuales recuerdo, que se instalan desde el mismo vmware, a parte de las 3D " solo en windows ", no sera posible tener compartido un directorio entre nuestro gentoo y la maquina virtual. para ello, se instala vmtools igual que en windows solo que, se va uno como root en la maquina virtual a /mnt/hgfs y aparecen 2 paquetes ahi, un tgz y un rpm. se instala uno u otro y se reinicia si mal no recuerdo.... ya se puede acceder al directorio compartido  :Smile: 

y en fin.... para mi vmware me permite desentenderme de reiniciar gentoo para en ocasiones, tener que morir con ciertos programas nativos para windows que tan solo, corren en windows o... en vmware  :Wink: 

saludos.

----------

## Soul Lost

Bien..

Para problemas con el vmware-config.pl 

Antes que nada deben mirar con que versión de gcc esta compilado su kernel para compilar los modulos que se crean con la misma versión, si no es así, no funciona..

more /proc/version

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux version 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 (root@UnderHouse) (gcc versión 3.4.4 (Gentoo Hardened 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.) #1 PREEMPT Wed Jan 11 02:14:38 MST 2006
> 
> 

 

Ahora mirar su versión gcc que actualmente usan:

gcc-config -l

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6
> 
>  [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednopie
> ...

 

Si no es el mismo.. Cambiarlo, basta con:  gcc-config numero

Y confirma que este en enlace de /usr/src/linux

Basicamente es todo..

Despues de configurar, recomiendo reiniciar..

Por ultimo despues de reinciar: /etc/init.d/vmware start

Deberá marcar ningún tipo de error =)

A mi a veces no me funca si no reinicio..  :Razz: 

Saludos!!

----------

## t4d3o

gracias, ya lo probaré

----------

## chencho

y habeis probado el:

```
[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/vmware-player-1.0.1.19317  34,948 kB 
```

es gratuito, no sirve para crear imagenes de sistemas operativos, pero aqui dicen como (como siempre lo gratuito requiere más trabajo) :

http://www.vnunet.es/Laboratorio/Microconsultas/Inform%C3%A1tica_personal/Linux/20051221012

Parece que tiene bastantes contras pero bueno ahi queda esto.

----------

## kabutor

 *Quote:*   

>  VMware to Make Server Product Free (as in beer)

 

http://it.slashdot.org/it/06/02/03/1320216.shtml

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Estoy intentado cargar este programa y no hay manera.

Para segurarme de que todo fuese bien he recompilado mi kernel y reiniciado.

Luego emerjo el vmware-workstation-5.5.1.19175

Tras eso hago el pertinente rc-update add vmware default

También meto a mi usuario en el grupo vmware

Luego ejecuto como root /opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware-config.pl

 *Quote:*   

> .......

 

Pero al ejecutar tanto como mi user como con root...¡No funciona!

 *Quote:*   

> ........

 

¿Que hago mal?Last edited by Ark del KAOS on Thu Feb 09, 2006 3:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chencho

no para de ponerte la solución, si no sabes inglés te lo traduzco con mi inglés de mielda:

VMware Workstation está instalado, pero no está configurado correctamente para el kernel actual. Para reconfigurarlo invoca el siguiente comando:

```

/opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware-config.pl

```

----------

## Ark del KAOS

 *chencho wrote:*   

> no para de ponerte la solución, si no sabes inglés te lo traduzco con mi inglés de mielda:
> 
> VMware Workstation está instalado, pero no está configurado correctamente para el kernel actual. Para reconfigurarlo invoca el siguiente comando:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

El problema es que, y pensaba que lo habia dejado clro, no paro de ejcutar una y otra vez ese comando...y una y otra vez me dice lo mismo   :Confused: 

Realmente no tengo ni idea de que sucede

Si sigo los pasos de Zorth: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> chmod o+rx /opt/vmware/workstation/lib/bin/vmware-vmx
> 
> chown -R usuario:vmware /etc/vmware
> ...

 

me sale este error:

 *Quote:*   

> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1'
> 
> cp -f vmmon.ko ./../vmmon.o
> 
> make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only'
> ...

 

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Tiene toda la pinta de ser un bug de esta versión. Así que me esperaré a ver que pasa.

Lo he intentado ya todo lo intentable, así que no os preocupéis de este tema  :Wink: 

¡Y gracias por los privados y demás ayuda!

(Os he aligerado las citas que os puse para no petar el hilo)

----------

## zorth

hola.

mirate tu mensaje de error... te dice →

```

insmod: error inserting '/tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon.o': -1 File exists

```

asi que.... eso quiere decir, que en un intento fallido de crear ese modulo, este existe y por lo tanto, no puede crear el mismo pues esta cargado.

haz los pasos que postee anteriormente, los cuales has citado tu en tus ultimos posts pero antes, " para " el servicio del init.d de vmware y asegurate, que el modulo vmmon NO esta ejecutandose.

```

/etc/init.d/vmware stop

# si falla con mensaje de error, en lugar de stop usa " zap " sin comillas

rmmod vmmon

rm -f /dev/vmmon # por si acaso aun existiera :)

/opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware-config.pl -skipstopstart

# si todo sale bien

/etc/init.d/vmware start

```

recuerda, que no puede estar un servicio ejecutandose y al mismo tiempo, andar configurandolo.

eso creo que es todo. suerte y saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Zorth, te agradezco que me comentes eso, pero ya lo solucioné.

Mi problema ahora es que se queda durante horas en este punto:

 *Quote:*   

> blueice ark # /opt/vmware/workstation/bin/vmware-config.pl -skipstopstart
> 
> sh: line 1: 13722 Violación de segmento  'grep' '^[0-9a-fA-F]\{8\} \w printk' /proc/kallsyms 2>/dev/null
> 
> Configuring fallback GTK+ 2.4 libraries.
> ...

 

Y al final me toca hacerle un ctrl+c

Por lo que he leído en el foro del vmware no saben a que viene, pero parece tener poca solución.   :Confused: 

Este estado solo lo logro con el kernel recién compilado, y todo el sistema limpio de anteriores intentos con el vmware.

Aunque me ralla que siempre salga lo de "sh: line 1: 13722 Violación de segmento  'grep' '^[0-9a-fA-F]\{8\} \w printk' /proc/kallsyms 2>/dev/null"   :Rolling Eyes: 

¿Que Kernell usas? (o usáis  :Wink: )

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Finalmente ha sido cosa del Kernel. Esa versión que usaba no era compatible.

Ahora estoy con el último, recien desenmascaradito y compilado...y el vmware ha compilado bien.   :Wink: 

----------

## pacho2

La única pega que tiene es que los juegos 3D con texturas no funciona, aunque quizás sea pedirle demadiado (he intentado corre el señor de los anillos con wine, pero no he podido hacerlo correr, si alguien conoce alguna solución agradecería que me lo comentase en estos foros o por "mensaje privado")

Muchas gracias  :Smile: 

----------

